# Abandoned because he got sprayed by a Skunk



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

If you think you've heard it all... wait till you read this. Since it's not a German Shepherd I can't post him, however I thought it's outrageous and one of the most, if not THE most, dumbest reason ever. I give up on the human race...we don't deserve dogs or to live with any other living creature. 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


> Otis is a husky mix that was adopted but then abandoned. His new adopter decided he was just not the dog for her and let him go astray. Evidently he ran into a skunk and got spayed. Due to the horrible smell and the adopter not wanting him or the smell around she decided to call animal control and said he got into a fight with a skunk. Although Otis was NOT bitten by the skunk they cannot confirm that Otis did not bite the skunk (Statistics are: 9 out of 10 skunks are rabies carriers) making him automatically rabies positive. So they put him in quarantine. Otis has been there for over a month with no signs of rabies. However, law requires him to stay in quarantine for 5 to 6 months in a special quarantine kennel. Otis cannot stay at the shelter at $15 a day for 5-6 months and Amey does not have a quarantine kennel which is required in order for her to take him out of the shelter.
> 
> I have spoken with Billy Pitchford the animal control officer that took Otis in and they were going to put Otis to sleep tomorrow due to there being a kennel fee of $15 a day totaling $395.00 as of this Monday 03/07/2011 that had not been paid. Although Amey has exhausted all her resources and recently joined Facebook in hopes to save this lovely dog she has not given up. With Amey being new to this, I volunteered to help her. Billy Pitchford has given Otis an extension upon request until Monday 03/07/2011 to allow us to try to raise the funding necessary to save Otis. Once the bill gets paid he will allow Otis to say longer giving Amey more time to raise the money for an approved kennel per Billy Pitchford. Otis is at the Hall County Animal Shelter located at 1688 Barber Road Gainesville, GA 30507-8350 their phone number is (770) 531-6829.
> Can you please help donate towards the bill directly to the shelter for the kennel fees? Otis’s account is under “Cheryl Harp” and /or to the chipin for his quarantine kennel? ChipIn: Otis Help Fund
> ...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Are you serious! WOW, any update if he was put down today?!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As far as I know, he was not put down today. But time is running.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

How tragic. In my experience, something like this is just an excuse for dumping him, and not the real REASON. They were probaby hasty in their decision to get him because he was cute or seemed cool, realized he wasn't a pre-programmed robot dog, decided he was too much work, and figured the skunk thing would make a great excuse to be rid of him.
Dummies. they shouldn't be allowed to own any more animals. If only.

Hey, if all of us one here could donate just $5 each...imagine what a difference that would make!!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

You're right. Just when I thought I had heard it all...


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope she gets sprayed by skunk and soon!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh he is a beautiful boy. I hope he finds a home, poor thing. If an alien landed tomorrow I would be ashamed to say I am human!!!

I have never heard of a quarantine being so long.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Years ago, my dog, Frodo killed a raccoon, and the raccoon was too far gone before the health department could come and get him. So they could not test the raccoon. So, as he was up to date on his rabies vaccination, they made me get a booster shot, and then said to quarantine him at home for two weeks.

So what kind of shelter lets dogs get adopted without a rabies vaccination?

Sounds like this poor dog was let down by the pound, and by his new owner. I hope they all get sprayed by skunks.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

lisgje said:


> Hope she gets sprayed by skunk and soon!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is outrageous!


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Ugh @ those owners and the pound. I hope Otis gets another chance of a great life with a responsible owner like he deserves.


----------



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

any updates on this guy?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

selzer said:


> Years ago, my dog, Frodo killed a raccoon, and the raccoon was too far gone before the health department could come and get him. So they could not test the raccoon. So, as he was up to date on his rabies vaccination, they made me get a booster shot, and then said to quarantine him at home for two weeks.
> 
> So what kind of shelter lets dogs get adopted without a rabies vaccination?
> 
> Sounds like this poor dog was let down by the pound, and by his new owner. I hope they all get sprayed by skunks.


Great question. Why was this dog not vaccinated and if it was why such a long quarantine? I would get a copy of the shot records and a veterinary opinion first. 5-6 months is a long time for a dog in quarantine, zero socialization. If this dog comes out of this length of quarantine without issues I would be shocked. 
Unfortunately, the shelter may me using this as an excuse to euth. It's sad


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

lisgje said:


> Hope she gets sprayed by skunk and soon!


That was close, but I think the adopter/dumper should be spayed by a weasel with a scalpel...without anesthesia!!!!!


----------

